# What computers/GPS's work with the Di2 Wireless Unit (SM-EWW01)?



## ehcarleton (Aug 25, 2014)

There is this very cool little add-on to a Shimano Di2 system, the What Di2 Wireless Unit (SM-EWW01). It features the D-Fly Data Management system. In short, the unit transmits the gears the bike is in to a computer via a proprietary private  ANT wireless protocal. 

The kicker here is that the proprietary private part. Most ANT+ devices do NOT know about this unit and cannot display the gears. I know of there units that do:



Pro Scio ANT+ cycling computer
Magellan Cyclo 505
Garmin Edge 1000

I am wondering what other options are out there. I would love to find something like the Sigma Rox 10.0, has a GPS, can show you that you are on track, but... is less then 200USD. Does anyone know of anything?


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Raising Zombie Thread...

Add the Garmin 810 and 510 with Beta firmware available from Garmin (not their regular download page, just google beta firmware)


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

The pioneer CA500 and CA900 work as well with newest firmware.


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Just tested it. It works!!

Pioneer sgx-ca500 sgx-ca900 Shimano D-FLY DI2 Int…: http://youtu.be/r4atZlaoleA


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Garmin released updated firmware for the 510 and 1000 and possibly others about 4 days ago to support this feature.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Just updated my firmware on both of my bikes that have di2 and the D-Fly add on and it works seamlessly with my Edge 1000. I would suggest others with the same setup to do it.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry to bump this.

Can anyone confirm that the Edge 510 now supports Di2 data display via the DFLY?

Edit: I just confirmed myself that the Di2 data display panels are now available on the Edge 510.

Thank you Garmin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

How about the edge 500, or do I have to spend another $300?


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

The 500 does not, the 510 does.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry for the necropost, but thought it better than starting a new thread.

What is the verdict on SM-EWW01? Is it worth it? Does it drain the battery significantly faster? Does the info in provides warrant the expense?


----------

